# 1st Vizsla sighting



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We were at the Sunday Market last weekend walking Axel around the vegetable stands (which is very dog friendly), and we came across another Vizsla. Axel is now 7 months old and this was the first time we have encountered another Vizsla, it almost seemed as though the dogs sensed that they were the same breed, they played for about 10 minutes while we adults talked about the experiences we have had owning our dogs. Also everyone seemed to be pointing and talking about the dogs, it almost seemed that they were rock stars!!! (I suppose cause they are so uncommon and so beautiful) Anyway's, its a shame I don't get to see more Vizsla's around when I am taking Axel out for day walks.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I hope you can meet the other V again  They defintely attract attention! I do believe Vs have their own special language. Through posts here & V playdates, there are many mannerisms that seem universal. I'm not just talking raw energy level. They play hard, and most Vs I've met, play similarly. Lots of body slams, bowing, foot/leg slaps, insane runnning etc. I always enjoy watching it, because I do think it's unique. I didn't look to see where you are from, but are there any local V clubs? If not, even one that is 2 hrs. away makes a once every 2 months play date worth it, IMO.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

There is another female V pup in our puppy agility class, and both the other owners and I agree that they recognize each other as the same breed! They play with lots of other puppies, but they play extra-hard with each other. I think they realize that they have the same energy level and same tolerance of rough play, so they just go at it!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/hey-those-are-vizslas.html

It is true you don't come across many Vizslas and when you do it is like meeting a cousin you haven't seen in a long time.

The dogs love hanging with other Vizslas.

Great fun when you can get together with other Vizslas. If there is a local Vizsla Club in your area, I'd suggest you join. We belong to the Northern California Vizsla Club and it is quite active. 

Your Vizsla will be a big part of your life. 

Vizslas more than a dog. They are a lifestyle.

Rod


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Rare dogs, indeed. 
Last week we went for an exteded walk and met a 9 year old V girl. She ignored our pup - too young and we talked a lot to the owners.
Later, as we continued our journey, a car stopped as someone was yelling exuberantly. 
It was lightening struck twice in one day. There was a V named Ruby in the car, pretty girl. She also ignored our Sam. We talked to the owner, how exciting.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kellygh,

Unforturnately not to many Vizsla out here on the West coast (that I have seen). kind of a rare a sighting, just like bigfoot... haha Seems like all the Vizsla's are out on the East coast and Toronto area... It is special though when you come across one though, unfortunately the one that I ran into the other day was from out of town...

Rod,

I agree with your statement, Vizsla's are more than a dog, they are a lifestyle.


----------

